# How to Make a Ball-Jointed Doll in Wood



## dhazelton

Nice looking dolls. But should this be in the review section? You're selling your own goods. Seems there should be a classified section on this site.


----------



## DonnaMenke

You may be right, I didn't know there was a classified section. How do I find it?


----------



## cajunpen

Sell away Donna, I personally see no problem with your post. Looks like a very interesting project, good luck with your sales.


----------



## DonnaMenke

Thanks, Cajun. I have been pleasantly surprised so far- less than 24 hours- to find a goodly number of people interested in getting my booklet. It has been an ongoing doll project for 2 years, with the last year in making and writing, taking photos, and making plans for this doll. The plans and other diagrams took a tremendous amount of effort to make as correct as I could make them. Blood, sweat, and tears. . . but I am happy now.


----------



## dhazelton

Not implying not to sell, maybe this should be in the forums or projects. I remember a guy reviewed the bench hold downs he forged and was selling and everyone really ripped into him.


----------



## fuigb

A doll with balls, eh? I'm guessing that you don't call him "Ken."


----------



## wormil

It's in poor taste to post advertisements in the review section.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It s in poor taste to post advertisements in the review section.
> 
> - Rick M.


For me this post is not a review; I find this to be an advertisement. 


> A doll with balls, eh? I m guessing that you don t call him "Ken."
> - fuigb


I calling mine "Caitlyn" and with my CNC I will be able to add anatomy or subtract it.


----------



## DonnaMenke

Youse guys are just too funny!
Rick, please tell me where it would be better to post about my booklet.


----------



## wormil

You already posted about your booklet in your blog.


----------



## Pop

> Sell away Donna, I personally see no problem with your post. Looks like a very interesting project, good luck with your sales.
> cajunpen
> 
> Me too Donna.
> About your doll, are you familiar with stop motion puppetry? Back a few years they used wood ball joint doll/puppets to do this. Check out Jiri Trnka. He was called the Walt Disney of eastern europe.
> 
> Bill "Pop" Golden


----------



## DonnaMenke

Thanks, guys. Pop, I found this on YouTube: 



Neat to watch how he did that video short. Thanks for the reference.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> Nice looking dolls. But should this be in the review section? You re selling your own goods. Seems there should be a classified section on this site.
> 
> - dhazelton


yea I agree I hate when people advertise here or push their own YouTube channels and websites


----------



## exelectrician

Hey Donna, all your posts in the past of your automations have absolutely delighted me, 
In my opinion you have contributed a lot of very detailed work and kept me very engrossed figuring out how all of your work goes together.

You are one of us! So for that reason, you should brush off the complaints posted above.

Also I am very interested in buying your book. Message me ,,,,
Vince


----------



## DonnaMenke

Thanks, Vince. I am proud to be LJer and I'm glad that you have enjoyed my projects.


----------



## nhatdao0612

thank Donna for sharing your works! Beautiful and original dolls I must say


----------



## DonnaMenke

Thanks, 1bandsaw, it was a difficult project, but I'm happy I did it.


----------

